# Tommy 3



## piapium (Oct 30, 2020)

Cleanest build yet and it worked at first try without any problem at all. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Route14 (Oct 30, 2020)

I just finished mine the other night as well. I've owned at least 4 Timmy's over the years but never a Timmy v3. This build is a bit of a departure from my v1 and v2 Timmy's. I still like it a ton but it's not the same as the older versions.

Any reason you went with the bare enclosure and embossed label look?


----------



## Barry (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## piapium (Oct 30, 2020)

I’ve just bought a dymo, wanted to give it a shot. Also I’ve painted and designed all my pedals, just wanted a bare enclosure one. It’s gonna look good in my pedalboard. I’ve never played a timmy or timmy 2 but never felt better playing an overdrive pedal than timmy v3. Recently I’ve built klon, kot and I have tube screamers, seymour Duncan 805, digitech bad monkey etc. but this one is another dimension. Really really more than I expected. Amazing sounding pedal. Paul Cochrane is a genius.


----------



## piapium (Oct 30, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks good!


Thanks Barry!


----------



## Route14 (Oct 30, 2020)

piapium said:


> I’ve just bought a dymo, wanted to give it a shot. Also I’ve painted and designed all my pedals, just wanted a bare enclosure one. It’s gonna look good in my pedalboard. I’ve never played a timmy or timmy 2 but never felt better playing an overdrive pedal than timmy v3. Recently I’ve built klon, kot and I have tube screamers, seymour Duncan 805, digitech bad monkey etc. but this one is another dimension. Really really more than I expected. Amazing sounding pedal. Paul Cochrane is a genius.


The reason why I ask is because I have this early Timmy made by Paul. I put the stickers on the knobs but the label was put on presumably from Paul. This has been my favorite sounding Timmy. They are all close (v1 and v2 that I've played) but this circuit and chip just always worked best for me. I tried the 4559 in the Tommy but preferred the 1458 as recommended. Could be just placebo effect but the 1458 felt a tad smoother.

I'm building the KOT and Klon right now but the Tommy is my favorite PedalPCB overdrive I've built so far.


----------



## piapium (Oct 31, 2020)

Route14 said:


> The reason why I ask is because I have this early Timmy made by Paul. I put the stickers on the knobs but the label was put on presumably from Paul. This has been my favorite sounding Timmy. They are all close (v1 and v2 that I've played) but this circuit and chip just always worked best for me. I tried the 4559 in the Tommy but preferred the 1458 as recommended. Could be just placebo effect but the 1458 felt a tad smoother.
> 
> I'm building the KOT and Klon right now but the Tommy is my favorite PedalPCB overdrive I've built so far.
> 
> View attachment 7445View attachment 7446


Of all the pedals I’ve used, this one is another thing. That’s a great looking pedal by genius himself. I didn’t know he used a dymo. Just a coincidence.


----------



## Mike McLane (Nov 2, 2020)

I've got the older Tommy. . . a primary pedal for me.  Is V3 that much different?  Do I need to go back to the well?


----------



## piapium (Nov 2, 2020)

I only used this one so can’t have any opinion on that but it it hit me as I stomp on it. Purest overdrive tone ever.


----------



## HamishR (Nov 2, 2020)

I like the Tommy III better, but it's purely a personal thing. The differences are not huge, but I think the newer one is possibly a little more focussed.


----------

